
Why Are Rich People So Mean? - known
https://www.wired.com/story/why-are-rich-people-so-mean/
======
mimixco
I'm from a family that didn't grow up rich but a one member in particular did
become rich from work. Another family member profited from a lawsuit. Both
showed serious personality changes and became disconnected from the rest of
the family and seemingly unaware of "normal people's" needs and concerns after
that. I wonder if being rich doesn't kill a lot of the empathy we would
usually have for others who spend their whole lives in financial insecurity.
Once that's taken away as a worry, it's harder to relate in a genuine way to
others who still think about it all the time just to make sure they can eat
and pay bills.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
That's kind of the gist of the article.

------
caymanjim
Maybe it's really that Silicon Valley people are mean/assholes. I'm solidly
middle class with zero accumulated wealth, but I've spent a lot of time around
rich people. In NYC, aside from a handful of alpha stockbroker types, the rich
people I've hung out with have been among the nicest, least-pretentious,
least-money-obsessed friends I've had. In the Cayman Islands, I have filthy
rich friends who are living low-key lives, and you'd never even know they were
rich unless you visited them at home. All the social classes mix there and
everyone sits at the same bars and goes to the same social events.

~~~
charlesdm
Same opinion here. I've met many nice and many not so nice people over the
years, both rich and not so rich. But in my view both are not really
correlated.

------
aurizon
To the rich every one else is(broadly) a guy/gal trying to wipe your windows,
sell you a stale bun, or otherwise engage you as a walking money pot in some
manner that will end up in enriching them. Imagine a row of 50 beggars at a
stop light, each one waters and wipes and demands $$. Drivers might think
about having a gun...

------
RodgerTheGreat
"Why are mean people so rich?"

------
taion
I sorta doubt that any of those social psych studies replicated, though.

